# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Θα παει με καναρα?

## Nenkeren

Παρ οτι δεν εχω αποφασισει τι θα κανω με τη συγκεκριμενη αρσενικη καρδερινα,

υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα αυτος ο γεννητορας να μην μπει με καρδερινα φετος,ηθελα να ρωτησω λοιπον ποια η αποψη σας για μια αρσενικη καρδερινα η οποια εχει ζευγαρωσει επιτυχως με καρδερινα
και δεν εχει δει ποτε καναρα στη ζωη σου του να προχωρησει σε ζευγαρωμα με καναρα φετος.

----------


## adreas

Το  ένστικτο  της   αναπαραγωγής   αν  είναι  έντονο   ναι  δηλαδή   δεν  είναι  τίποτα  το  όλο  μυστικό  είναι  τη  συγκεκριμένη  στιγμή  να  θέλουνε  και  τα  δύο,  να  είναι  πυρωμένα και τα δύο.

----------


## MacGyver

Αν πυρωσει η καρδερίνα πάει και με ... γάιδαρο! Λένε οι παλιοί... Δεν ξέρω στην περίπτωση που ακούνε θηλυκές καρδερίνες από αλλά ζευγάρια αν θα δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα

----------

